# Hot tubbing?



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Finally got a Photbucket account, and figured you'd get a kick out of this one. I have the video, but haven't gotten around to posting it. This is just a still from the vid. They had each taken a turn in the water.


----------

